# Opinions on this silhouette?



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

What is your opinion on this dogs silhouette? Suitable for AKC, or UKC, etc? Critique?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Perfect to me  Is this a real dog cause the front feet/pasterns look weird but it may be from doing an outline.


----------

